# 12V male plug broke on my bluetooth led kit, Can anyone make the wiring safe again?



## punkrocker (Feb 20, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M9GNCSN/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I purchased this Led lighting kit and It came with a cigarette lighter adapter on the end. This was unfortunately broken. I believe it had a fuse ,a little under 3 amps, a resistor, a led for the adapter indicating if it's on or not, a switch for on/off and possibly a diode instead of an led. This was all on a small pcb board.

Can anyone help me understand if it's salvageable? I'm really hoping all I need is a resistor, a relay and a bit of wire to get it working. At the very least I could purchase a resistor and use a 3 amp mini fuse on it if I knew what size resistor to buy, I'm guessing 3 amps.

It's not that it was an expensive purchase; really I could try and wire it up and hope for the best and if it fries I'll buy a new one. 

It is however a cool purchase as it has so many color options and is controlled via Bluetooth on a smart phone. The only bad thing is that it needs a 12V female socket.

Again, any and all help would be much appreciated on trying to run it through a relay, perhaps this one: https://www.waytekwire.com/item/75660/Picker-PC785-1A-12S-R-X-35A-Micro-ISO-280-Relay-/


----------



## Rylos (Aug 30, 2013)

Not sure what your skill level is, but the best thing to do would to buy a small project box and an automotive 12v relay with harness. Depending on how you want to turn it on and off, either a switch or you could use the switched 12v in the car. If it were me I'd just tear the plug apart and discard the plastic, wire up the relay to the input wires of what was once the male plug, then use the 12v switched input to the relay, putting the on/off switch on the ground side of the relay coil if I wanted to be able to turn it on and off manually.

I'd post a link to the relay but I am a noob with 0 posts.


----------

